# My dnsmasq don't starting

## APolozov

I have a internet connection on PPP0 (global internet) over ETH0 (provider intranet).

I want share this connection to PPP1 (communacator with Windows Mobile)

NAT is installed and tuned. Trace for IP address is work.

But my fresh installed DNS daemon (for example dnsmasq or bind) don't starting.

```
pan@localhost /usr/portage/games-action $ sudo /etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart

dnsmasq         | * WARNING: dnsmasq is scheduled to start when net.ppp0 has started

```

Restarting net.ppp0 or net.eth0 don't help my. My skill of DNS service is Zero  :Sad: 

----------

## BradN

I would wonder why your ppp0 doesn't appear fully started - that seems to be the problem.

----------

## APolozov

Hm, but my net.ppp0 is started and the internet is fully working

```
pan@localhost /home $ sudo /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 restart

net.ppp0        | * Bringing down interface ppp0

net.ppp0        | *   Stopping pppd on ppp0                                                        [ ok ]

net.ppp0        | * Bringing up interface ppp0

net.ppp0        | *   Starting pppd in ppp0 ...                                                    [ ok ]

net.ppp0        | *   Backgrounding ...

net.ppp0        | * WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive

```

How I can make to change?

----------

## BradN

Hmm, has started but is inactive... I'm not sure what this means as I haven't ever used gentoo-managed ppp.  Maybe there's an option to change that behavior?

----------

## APolozov

Hm, I turn rc_depend_strict in /etc/rc.conf to "NO" and dnsmasq is loaded

----------

## BradN

That might be a good enough workaround - if it causes problems for other services then you could probably edit /etc/init.d/dnsmasq and remove the network dependency.

----------

